# embarque



## William Stein

I think "embarque" might have two different meanings here (from an insurance contract that covers the risks of travel by land, sea or air):

Para os embarques terrestres, inclusive percursos complementares do porto ou aeroporto será concedida apenas a cobertura de greves em vigor por ocasião do embarque.

For shipments by land, including complementary trips from the port or airport, solely the coverage in effect for strikes on the occasion of loading shall be granted. 

That would mean that the insurance only covers strikes by the people in charge of loading the vehicle but not other strikes (by drivers, etc.). Is that possible?


----------



## Audie

William Stein said:


> I think "embarque" might have two different meanings here (from an insurance contract that covers the risks of travel by land, sea or air):
> 
> Para os embarques terrestres, inclusive percursos complementares do porto ou aeroporto será concedida apenas a cobertura de greves em vigor por ocasião do embarque.
> 
> For shipments by land, including complementary trips from the port or airport, solely the coverage in effect for strikes on the occasion of loading shall be granted.
> 
> That would mean that the insurance only covers strikes by the people in charge of loading the vehicle but not other strikes (by drivers, etc.). Is that possible?


Não consigo ver diferença de sentido nos dois empregos de '_embarque_'. 
Também não consigo interpretar esse '_por ocasião do embarque_'. 
É estranho, porque, se os percursos complementares fazem parte dos emabarques terrestres, como estarão fora da cobertura? 
Por outro lado, por que o '_apenas_'?

Now, just to clarify: '_the coverage in effect for strikes_' is he same as 't_he coverage for strikes in effect_'?

I think the text in Portuguese means '_the coverage for strikes which are in effect on the occasion..._'

Não ajudei em nada, William, mas toda minha solidariedade a você nesta hora


----------



## William Stein

Audierunt said:


> Não consigo ver diferença de sentido nos dois empregos de '_embarque_'.


 
Hi Audi! Sorry I was too tired to answer last night. I think the first use of "embarque" is "shipment" [sending of cargo or freight by any means, not necessarily a ship], because it is followed by ", inclusive percursos", which means it is a type of route or itinerary. The second time "embarque" refers to the physical act of loading I think, so the strikes covered would be strikes by the workers who load the goods.



Audierunt said:


> É estranho, porque, se os percursos complementares fazem parte dos emabarques terrestres, como estarão fora da cobertura?
> Por outro lado, por que o '_apenas_'?


 
This insurance offers several types of coverage, but this phassage is about coverage of strikes. I think coverage is provided for the percursos complementares in most ways, for example, coverage would be provided for accidents or theft on the percursos complementares, but not strike coverage (for example, the strikes of drivers or airport personnel wouldn't be covered), only (apenas) the strikes by the people who are supposed to load the truck are covered.



Audierunt said:


> Now, just to clarify: '_the coverage in effect for strikes_' is he same as 't_he coverage for strikes in effect_'?
> 
> I think the text in Portuguese means '_the coverage for strikes which are in effect on the occasion..._'


I think it means the "strike coverage in effect for the operation of loading" is the only kind of strike coverage that will be offered (the strikes affecting any other portion of the route won't be covered).



Audierunt said:


> Não ajudei em nada, William, mas toda minha solidariedade a você nesta hora


 
That's not true, you help a lot, and I can use all the solidarity I can get since this stuff is dissolving my brain!

So have I converted you to the "true faith"  and do you think this translation is okay?:
For shipments by land, including complementary trips from the port or airport, solely the coverage in effect for strikes affecting loading operations shall be granted.


----------



## anaczz

Não entendi assim, William e Audie. Entendo que o seguro cobre greves que estejam a ocorrer na ocasião do embarque e não apenas na atividade de embarque.


Digamos que tenha havido uma greve de armazenistas no dia 1 e a carga não tenha sido preparada em tempo hábil para sair do armazém no dia 3, quando será embarcada. No dia 3 não há greve nenhuma, mas a carga não chega ao porto para embarque (devido a greve em dias anterores). O seguro não cobre esse acontecimento.

Outra situação: a carga está no porto dia 3 e há uma greve de estivadores ou mesmo dos armazenistas e a carga não é embarcada (devido a uma grve que está ocorrendo naquele momento). O seguro cobre esse acontecimento.

(Será viagem minha? Onde anda a Marta, que entende de seguros?)


----------



## William Stein

anaczz said:


> Não entendi assim, William e Audie. Entendo que o seguro cobre greves que estejam a ocorrer na ocasião do embarque e não apenas na atividade de embarque.
> 
> 
> Digamos que tenha havido uma greve de armazenistas no dia 1 e a carga não tenha sido preparada em tempo hábil para sair do armazém no dia 3, quando será embarcada. No dia 3 não há greve nenhuma, mas a carga não chega ao porto para embarque (devido a greve em dias anterores). O seguro não cobre esse acontecimento.
> 
> Outra situação: a carga está no porto dia 3 e há uma greve de estivadores ou mesmo dos armazenistas e a carga não é embarcada (devido a uma grve que está ocorrendo naquele momento). O seguro cobre esse acontecimento.
> 
> (Será viagem minha? Onde anda a Marta, que entende de seguros?)


 
Hi Ana, what you described is the same as this, isn't it?:
 the only strike coverage granted is for strikes affecting loading operations.

How do you interpret the first "embarque'?


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> Não entendi assim, William e Audie.


E eu não sei em que você discorda de mim. Praticamente só há dúvidas no meu post anterior...

Sorry, Wlliam, acho que não é desta vez que entro para o seu rebanho. Vou embarcar na da Marple dos trópicos. 

Penso que Ana tenha razão porque tem mais a ver com o tempo do que com o espaço. Por dois motivos: o '_em vigor_' e o '_por ocasião_'. São duas expressões, a meu ver, que se relacionam (mais) com tempo.

Com "_strike coverage in effect for the operation of loading_" você está querendo dizer que o que está '_em vigor'_ é a cobertura? 

'_greves em vigor por ocasião do embarque_' = _greves que estão ocorrendo no momento do embarque_. Essa é a interpretação que dou. E acho que isso está mais ou menos claro no texto.

O '_em vigor_' está relacionado às greves.

Quanto ao sentido de '_embarque_,' continuo não vendo diferença (grande). 

Vamos ver se aparece mais alguém para embarcar nesse trem.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Não entendi assim, William e Audie. Entendo que o seguro cobre greves que estejam a ocorrer na ocasião do embarque e não apenas na atividade de embarque.
> 
> 
> Digamos que tenha havido uma greve de armazenistas no dia 1 e a carga não tenha sido preparada em tempo hábil para sair do armazém no dia 3, quando será embarcada. No dia 3 não há greve nenhuma, mas a carga não chega ao porto para embarque (devido a greve em dias anterores). O seguro não cobre esse acontecimento.
> 
> Outra situação: a carga está no porto dia 3 e há uma greve de estivadores ou mesmo dos armazenistas e a carga não é embarcada (devido a uma grve que está ocorrendo naquele momento). O seguro cobre esse acontecimento.
> 
> (Será viagem minha? Onde anda a Marta, que entende de seguros?)


 
Se algum entendimento do Direito chegar, eu diria que a ana tem toda a razão, não está a 'viajar' absolutamente nada, de forma que também eu tomo esse combóio (que contradição, não é? Para que se toma uma combóio se não for para viajar?).


----------



## marta12

Já não sou necessária, a Ana e o Carfer já explicaram tudo direitinho.


----------



## William Stein

marta12 said:


> Já não sou necessária, a Ana e o Carfer já explicaram tudo direitinho.


 
I don't understand anything here. I don't really see how anybody is disagreeing with me or not, it's all very vague. I don't see how what Ana says contradicts my translation at all, in fact that's implied in what I said. Who said anything about space, anyway? What does anybody specifically disagree with the translation?:

Para os embarques terrestres, inclusive percursos complementares do porto ou aeroporto será concedida apenas a cobertura de greves em vigor por ocasião do embarque.
=
For shipments by land, including complementary trips from the port or airport, solely the coverage in effect for strikes on the occasion of loading shall be granted.


----------



## anaczz

William Stein said:


> That would mean that the insurance only covers strikes by the people in charge of loading the vehicle but not other strikes (by drivers, etc.). Is that possible?


Só estava respondendo a esta sua pergunta.
Desconfiei que íamos acabar por confundir mais do que ajudar. 

Quanto à sua dúvida sobre o embarque, 
será concedida apenas a cobertura de greves que estejam ocorrendo na mesma ocasião que/simultâneas a esses embarques (os embarques terrestre, inclusive percursos... etc.).


----------



## William Stein

anaczz said:


> Só estava respondendo a esta sua pergunta.
> Desconfiei que íamos acabar por confundir mais do que ajudar.
> 
> Quanto à sua dúvida sobre o embarque,
> será concedida apenas a cobertura de greves que estejam ocorrendo na mesma ocasião que esses embarques.


 
Thanks, but basically your confirming what I said rather than disagreeing, aren't you? I mean:
será concedida apenas a cobertura de greves que estejam ocorrendo na mesma ocasião que esses embarques =
solely the coverage in effect for strikes on the occasion of loading shall be granted
(I think)
Or do mean, that instead of "loading", it should be:
solely the coverage for strikes that are occurring on the same occasion as those shipments shall be granted?


----------



## anaczz

William Stein said:


> Or do mean, that instead of "loading", it should be:
> solely the coverage for strikes that are occurring on the same occasion as those shipments shall be granted?



I think this is the best option.


----------



## Joca

Para embarques por terra, inclusive deslocamentos/percursos complementares desde o porto ou aeroporto, apenas será concedida a cobertura vigente para greves por ocasião do/simultâneas ao carregamento.


----------



## William Stein

Joca said:


> Para embarques por terra, inclusive deslocamentos/percursos complementares desde o porto ou aeroporto, apenas será concedida a cobertura vigente para greves por ocasião do/simultâneas ao carregamento.


 
I agree with Joca that vigente refers to cobertura rather than to "greves".

What about this translation of Joca's version�:

For shipments by land, including supplementary trips from the port or airport, coverage for strikes will be granted only for strikes on the occasion of loading.

Change of opinion:

Okay, I guess it does mean that the "greves são em vigor'. I wasn't familiar with the phrase "greve em vigor", I thought only laws and contracts could be "em vigor". Also embarque seems to mean "shipment" in both cases, not "carregamento" (loading), so:

For shipments by land, including supplementary trips from the port or airport, coverage for strikes will be limited to strikes in effect on the occasion of said shipments.
(Although "on the occasion of " strikes me as very vague)


----------



## Audie

William, desculpe por confundi-lo com '_espaço_' e 'tempo'. Com isso, quis  só diferenciar a sua interpretação da greve (ligada ao "local" de  trabalho, ou melhor, à função, como está dito no #3) da de Ana (que se  ligou ao momento do embarque, independente da categoria grevista). 

E, antes que você mude de opinião de novo D ), posso até estar errada (porque, afinal, para mim, o contratês é um subtipo pior de juridiquês),  mas concordo com esta última versão:





William Stein said:


> For  shipments by land, including  supplementary trips from the port or airport, coverage for strikes will  be limited to strikes in effect on the occasion of said shipments.
> (Although "on the occasion of " strikes me as very vague)


Como você, também acho a parte do "por ocasião" meio vaga.


----------



## William Stein

I just went back over all these arguments and the whole sentence is really horribly vague. It's amazing we managed to make any sense out of it at all.


----------



## Audie

William Stein said:


> I just went back over all these arguments and the whole sentence is really horribly vague. It's amazing we managed to make any sense out of it at all.


----------

